# Carriage House Plans



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone have plans for a fairly large carriage house. I want to build one later this spring to house our antique cars. 

Either post and beam or traditional framing will work.

Thanks


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Are you gonna do the actual building, or hire a contractor/carpenter? We have several guys around that put up predesigned pole buildings (known as Morton or Butler buildings) that look really good. I would think that some of those companies have reps in your area. I've got books full of plans, but no way to scan them into the 'puter. How large is large? 30' x 40'? bigger? How many cars do we need to fit?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I was thinking more like 20 x 20-24 max. Needs to hold my Pontiac and the my Model T and any other vehicles that may or may not come along. I will build it myself.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

whats a carriage house? a garage?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Leolav,
So I'm guessing you want something that will be in a New England style country carriage house with possibly a salt box roofline? overhang in the front? I'll poke through my books tonight and see if I have anything apropiate and let you know what book to look for. I bought several good books from GardenWay back in the day as well as others.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Exactly. A carraige house has a roof that slopes towards the rear for the majority of the structure, but the front has a small overhang that slopes towards the front. It is basically a small garage that I will use as a shed/garage.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you leolav. I went through ALL of my extensive library and came up with nothing in the style you are interested in. In fact, most of my books are short on plans and long on how-to basic building techniques. I hope you find a set of plans you like. Have you checked out your local library? or local book store? or the book rack at Home Depot?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I actually found a company in my town who sells kits for ready to build carraige houses. I think I am going that route. $4,200 for a 20 x 24 is what they quoted. I will have to get a slab done.

Not a bad price???


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds pretty good to me. It works out to $8.75 per sq. ft which is cheaper than what I can get in my area. Be sure to go over the material list and discuss any possible upgrades you might want. One that I highly recommend is upgrading the roof shingles to at least 30 year. The additional cost is really minimal and it buys you YEARS of roof life.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

My thoughts exactly. 

I will be building myself. Might wait til summer though.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

20x24???

I don't know what you are planing to do with it, but a 20x24 is realy just big enough to hold two normal cars. Granted a T does not take up much room, but if you plan to work in it, I would go at least 24x24, bigger if you could swing it. My shop is 24x24. one side is PACKED with my mustang, and two small motor cycles in it. The other is the working side. OK room, but not a ton. Granted my stuff is pretty big, but more room is better then not enough.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I kinda agree with Ingersoll444, 20 x 24 is gonna be a smallish for 2 cars AND workspace, but not knowing what the space available is or the budget will allow, I hesitate to recommend bigger. Although 24 deep by 36 wide would sure be nice to have at my place


----------

